# Can I autocross with Steel wheels??



## Bootzilla (Dec 29, 2000)

Hey all,
Just like the title says. It is OK to put perf tires on a set of 15 or 16" VW steel wheels to autocross on? Will they be strong enough, and how much do the VW steelies weigh?
Thanks


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? (Bootzilla)*

Yes you can auto-X on steelies but they are heavier than alloy wheels of the same size.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? (Deception)*

Alot of people use steelies. May be heavier but much more affordable specially for some odd sizes.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? (Bootzilla)*

Because steel wheels are designed for street use they should *never* be used on the track or in off road speed/rally events. They are not designed to take the stress of racing use, especially when using race compound tires. Even w/ Alloys wheels used for racing will need regular inspections and should be replaced regularly. Here is the info from our site on using alloys on the track:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/racewheels.htm
For quite some time the above link has been located in the below link, located in FAQ-Wheel Tech. It's there for your benefit.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=149042








For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.




[Modified by [email protected], 12:38 PM 7-15-2002]


----------



## Bootzilla (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? ([email protected])*

what wheels are not designed for the steet, though? Or rather, which are specifivcally designed for the track? I am curious, because I have seen pictures of cars Autocrossing with steel wheels, and I was under the impression that Steel rims, although being heavy compared to alloy, were just as strong.








...and, Stock Cars use steel wheels. They may be designed for the track, I suppose, but they are steel - I am trying to figure out why they are so bad?? 


[Modified by Bootzilla, 5:43 PM 7-15-2002]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? (Bootzilla)*

Here is a link for you http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/ 
They will get you hooked up on your wheels. They are not designed for street use they are designed for track use. I know it differs from other posts but I personally know people who use these wheels and are very happy with their performance.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Can I autocross with Steel wheels?? (dubdrvrkev)*

I tend to differ, especially on AutoX. If you look at any of the "race" wheels that AutoX'rs run they are very weak, Keizers, duralights. Most wheel shops bend them putting tires on them. Any street wheels will be plenty strong for racing. 
later,


----------

